# REC: Creamed flavored butter



## texasgirl (Apr 8, 2006)

If this isn't the right forum, admins, please move to appropriate one.

These are molded butters. I fogot that in the title. This just sounded fun.

Line a custard cup or mold with plastic wrap, leaving excess to hang over. Smooth out lines as much as possible.
In small bowl, combine 1/2 cup of softened unsalted butter and flavoring of your choice. Beat until light and creamy. Pour into mold. Cover bottom of butter with excess plastic wrap. Refrigerate at least 8 hours or overnight. Pop butter out onto a serving dish. Carefully pull off plastic. You can coat the outside of butter for more flavor. Serve on toast or bread of your choice.

Garlic Butter
Add 1/8 to 1/4 tsp. of garlic powder or 1-2 pressed cloves. Use toasted sesame seeds for coating.

Herb 
Add 1.8-14 tsp crushed thyme leaves. Use finely chopped parsley for coating.

Onion
Add 1/2 tsp fresh, grated onion. Use chopped chives for coating.

Parmessan
Add 1/4 c. grated parmessan. Use poppy seeds for coating.

Wine 
Add 2 Tbls. burgandy wine, 1/4tsp granulated sugar and a smigeon of garlic salt.

Honey 
Add 2 Tbls. honey



Any of these can be altered with the measurements for taste.
Can be refrigerated up to 5 days or frozen for about a month. It you freeze, pop out onto dish, take off wrap and let stand about an hour before coating.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Apr 9, 2006)

They are also known as compound butters you can aslo put butter in a line on some wax paper roll it into a log shape, chill then you can cut it in slices like cookie dough you can also freeze the extra until needed.
You can also make fruit flaored butters I like lemon and honey butter to put on bread ,pancakes and so on


----------

